
What Do We Call Boomers Who Are Just as Screwed as Millennials? - paulpauper
https://melmagazine.com/en-us/story/what-do-we-call-boomers-who-are-just-as-screwed-as-millennials
======
jcims
I know the term is not en vogue these days, but I truly believe that people
who choose to partake in the generational blame game are functionally
retarded.

We are all homo sapiens. In the nature v nurture dichotomy, the emergent bulk
properties across generations are clearly a result of the latter. If we see
specific behaviors that ultimately prove to be problematic, we need to think
deeply and compassionately about what the causes could have been and, to the
extent that we are going to engineer society, attempt to account for those
moving forward.

~~~
Nasrudith
While true about all being homo sapiens and shaped there is still
fundamentally rightful to blame from causality.

Even with the nature and nurture given the nature of time the past generations
have an impact on the future generations.

With power comes responsibility - blame should be proportionate to power to
have actually prevented something. It is far more reasonable to blame a doctor
for not even trying to save a wounded stranger than a blind quadriplegic
because the latter wouldn't have been able to do anything more than give a
redundant call for help. Blame is also fundamental to systems.

------
ksaj
What do we call people who dislike being categorized in any way, yet insist on
categorizing everyone else? It's always "us" and "them" and all generations
participate.

Every teenager rebels against their parent's generation. It's not increasing
nor decreasing. The Internet might make it more divisive and make the multiple
(and sometimes partly overlapping) generations more obvious. But otherwise
it's all just the same as it always was.

Related Aside: I worked for a while in a country (kingdom, actually) that is
very religiously strict. One of the things I noticed very early on, and struck
me as creepy-odd, is that the adults and teenagers were all listening to the
same music. Everyone was listening to the same things. No individuality. Brain
washing, probably...

------
Juliate
Don't ostracise people based on age, experience or situation for starters?

